# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Caja Okito.

## facuelmago

Voy a ir a la tele por primera vez y quiero hacer magia con monedas. Ya incluyo varios juegos:Aparicion,  Matrix, Monedas canguro y aparticion de jumbo. Pero quiero incluir caja okito. Me podrian pasar algunos volteos o algunas maneras para que queden empalmadas bien. Muchas gracias

----------


## Ravenous

Y quien eres? Porque no sabemos nada de ti, ni tu experiencia, ni tu edad, ni tu especialidad...

Ni tampoco cuanto tiempo tienes entre ahora y esa actuación, pero ya te digo que mucha experiencia no debes tener si preguntas esto. 1º, porque un profesional no va a una televisión con un número aprendido ayer. 2º porque alguien que sabe de numismagia ya se habrá empollado el Bobo, y en todo caso será uno de los primeros sitios en los que mire para encontrar algún pase que necesite. Y 3º, si buscas maneras de empalmar bien una moneda, mejor no vayas a la televisión, al menos con monedas (si sabes hacer otra cosa, mejor).

Por último, decirte algo que no hariá falta si te hubieras molestado en leer algo del foro:

Preséntate en la sección correspondiente, leete las normas de este foro, y si acaso, aprende a usar el buscador (que está entre los enlaces de arriba a la derecha)

Editado: Y acabo de ver otros mensajes tuyos. Por dios, primero edita tus mensajes e inmediatamente después LEETE LAS NORMAS DEL FORO.

AQUI NO SE DESVELAN JUEGOS.

----------


## alvaro lopez

Como bien dice;



> LEETE LAS NORMAS DEL FORO.
> AQUI NO SE DESVELAN JUEGOS.


 


> Me podrian pasar algunos volteos o algunas maneras para que queden empalmadas bien.


Leete el Expert Coin Magic de David Roth, no te arrepentiras.

----------


## facuelmago

No quiero que me desvelen juegos, quisiera ver si alguien que tenga mas experiencia podia darme algun metodo. Las monedas son lo que manejo, uso la caja okito desde hace mucho, se empalmar, pero si algunos volteos para no notar el pilon de monedas algien conocia, bienvenido sea.

----------


## facuelmago

No quiero que me desvelen juegos, quisiera ver si alguien que tenga mas experiencia podia darme algun metodo. Las monedas son lo que manejo, uso la caja okito desde hace mucho, se empalmar, pero si algunos volteos para no notar el pilon de monedas algien conocia, bienvenido sea.

----------


## Ella

> No quiero que me desvelen juegos, quisiera ver si alguien que tenga mas experiencia podia darme algun metodo. Las monedas son lo que manejo, uso la caja okito desde hace mucho, se empalmar, pero si algunos volteos para no notar el pilon de monedas algien conocia, bienvenido sea.


quieres un volteo que te permita robar todo una pila de monedas :Confused:  no entiendo lo que has escrito
si es asi, como te han dicho, comprate el libro de roth, o el de okito del drac magic
tienes toda la informacion sobre estos libros usando el buscador

----------


## BusyMan

> Leete el Expert Coin Magic de David Roth, no te arrepentiras.



Hace un rato recomendabas a otro que no se lo comprase... decídete!

----------


## Ravenous

Está claro, Busy, que se lo lea, pero no se lo compre. ¿Eso podría ser  fomentar la piratería? ¿y esto? En fin...

----------


## humorymagia

De todas maneras, esto no tendría que ir en Numismagia?¿?

----------


## ignoto

> Me podrian pasar algunos volteos o algunas maneras para que queden empalmadas bien.


¿Podrías explicar qué quieres decir con esto?
Es que no termino de entender la frase.
Gracias.

----------


## alvaro lopez

> Iniciado por alvaro lopez
> 
> Leete el Expert Coin Magic de David Roth, no te arrepentiras.
> 
> 
> 
> Hace un rato recomendabas a otro que no se lo comprase... decídete!


Para aprender volteos que es lo que quiere que se lea el de David Roth el otro tema era un caso aparte, segun él tenia todo el Bobo dominado y queria pasar al Expert Coin Magic; no tiene nada que ver.

----------


## Dramagic

Vas a ir a la tele a hacer magia de cerca con todos esos efectos? en que programa ? cuanto tiempo te dejan?

que suerte tienes de poder hacer tantos efectos en tv.

----------

